# Saorview and Maplin Aerial



## Bonaparte (30 Dec 2011)

just bought Maplin Aerial and no problem with analogue signal, however, saorview box says no signal when I plug aerial into it. Saorview box has no problem with rabbits ears, any ideas??


----------



## pudds (30 Dec 2011)

Did you try a fresh scan with the Maplin aerial?


----------



## Bonaparte (31 Dec 2011)

yes started from scratch and no joy - tried a saorview tv as well and no luck, started again with rabbits ears and no problem. Issue is that I planned to use the Aerial as an input for multiple TV's !!


----------



## Bonaparte (3 Jan 2012)

Problem solved! Positioned Aerial in attic as originally planned and split four ways to deliver signal to various rooms. The Saorview TV's and boxes are all happy with this arrangement. Possible that the Aerial was too close to the TV for my trial run.


----------

